# Chi barks frantically at other dogs - any advice pls!



## audreystella (Feb 18, 2010)

Hello everyone! 
I am new to this forum and would really love to hear if anyone has any advice for me, as we have a two year old boy Chi who has been neutered but every time he sees another dog, (generally another male) of any breed, he barks frantically and gets very worked up. 
We are worried that this behaviour may lead to another dog attacking him, and we have not been able to stop him despite our tries. If anyone has had a similar problem or has any ideas on what we can do we would really appreciate it. 
We have been advised not to take him to dog training classes as it may be from fear that he is barking and therefore this could worsen the problem. Any advice would really be appreciated as we are quite worried every time we take him out! Thank you!


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

Have you being doing any training with him? Is he food motivated? This kind of behavior needs some pretty focused training work, which will be that much harder if he's not particularly food motivated. 

I'd suggest you find a trainer in your area (not a class, a private person) and see what help he/she can be. The first thing you're going to need to find out is what the barking is signalling. Fear? Excitement? Anxiety? etc. The training solution will be different for each scenario, depending on what is causing your little guy to bark so furiously.


----------



## RascalsMum (Jan 2, 2010)

Hi my chihuahua Rascal use to bark at every dog he saw but now he only barks at dogs that rush at him or bark at him first. 

What i did everytime Rascal barked i stamp my feet towards him and say No bark while also clapping my hands. It took about 2 months to get Rascal to where he is at now, Rascal also use to bark at people alot i used the same training i did when he barked at other dogs. Now Rascal allows some people to pat him and he will go up towards some dogs. I know my method of training sounds harsh but it worked now i only have to clap my hands and say No bark. Rascal wasn't to focussed on food while we were out walking so i did what worked best.


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

If he isn't food motivated you could try putting some coins in a can and whenever he barks, shake the can and say no


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

I too am interested in this because all my dogs bark like crazy when we see other dogs outside. It is down right embarrassing cuz the other dogs are big dogs and they never bark back lol. I get the looks and the coments...."yeah chihuahua's are yappy lil guys aren't they" lol  to them lol

Its so bad that they are too distracted to go potty and so we are out freezing our butts off LONGER whens omeone passes lol I can't expect my neighbours to keep them and their own doh\gs inside while I am walking my dogs lol


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Tracilea said:


> I too am interested in this because all my dogs bark like crazy when we see other dogs outside. It is down right embarrassing cuz the other dogs are big dogs and they never bark back lol. I get the looks and the coments...."yeah chihuahua's are yappy lil guys aren't they" lol  to them lol
> 
> Its so bad that they are too distracted to go potty and so we are out freezing our butts off LONGER whens omeone passes lol I can't expect my neighbours to keep them and their own doh\gs inside while I am walking my dogs lol


I feel exactly like you. I am so embarrased when walking Frankie and Ben. Frankie is the barker. He barks at anything that moves. People always make comments, "little dog, big mouth" etc....... I have tried a can full of pennies, no bark, Cesar Milan shhhhh, forget food treats (not interested). Then Ben will bark AT Frankie. I always look up and down the street before we head out for our walk to see if anyone is coming. It is dreadful.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

On the programme 'It's me or the dog' Trainer Victoria suggested that as soon as the dog barks to imediately walk the other way, then go back again.
Do it as soon as the dog gets excited.
I wish i could find the episode, cause it worked.

Edit
Found it!
May be of some help.
It's around 14.40 on the vid. x
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2BBBwabb-p8


----------

